# 1st Elk of the Archery Season - And A Wild Story



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

Yesterday morning my son Doug sent me this photo and shared this cool story. He and his friend Chris were bow hunting, and were about 200-300 yards apart. Doug was bugling and heard several bulls respond, downhill from his position, closer to where Chris was sitting. A few minutes later Doug heard an animal crashing through the brush, coming straight up the mountain in his direction. Imagine Doug's surprise when he saw this 6x6 bull come out in the open, 30-40 yards away, but walking straight towards him. The bull was bleeding slightly, but otherwise looked in pretty decent shape. Doug had a broadside opportunity (15-20 yards) and took the shot, double-lunging the bull, which then spun around and ran back down the mountain. Doug followed the bull and in a few minutes ran into Chris, who had blood all over him. The bull had almost run Chris down and was close enough that it sprayed blood on Chris as it ran past. Both Doug and Chris spotted the bull 50-75 yards away, just in time to see him go down - lights out from the double-lung shot. It turned out that Chris had shot the bull (in the liver) before it had run uphill to Doug. The liver shot would have been fatal, but who knows how far that bull would have run had it not been for Doug's luck to be in the right place - at the right time.


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

Awesome for both!


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice bull and a heck of a story...


----------



## Riceguy (Oct 3, 2021)

Nice bull.


----------



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

Great story and memories for both of them!


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

so.....who get to keep the mount? LOL......really neat story. right place right time.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply. Just got back from our CO mule deer hunt and haven't been online very much. Chris got the rack and both he and Doug split the meat. Thought was that Chris drew first blood, and Doug was there for the assist.


----------

